# will try anything if you think it will help my wife



## sgethard (Nov 24, 2014)

Well in the beginning I thought my wife was trying to bring attention to herself with the pain she was having. I knew it was all to real when she got down on her knees and balled up in pain. We went to a GI doctor and everything looked fine. We Did it all X-rays ,MRI, blood work. GI doctor said it was IBS and there is nothing to do about it. He suggested to see a surgeon. When we did this guy said flat out that there was nothing he can do and that she will have to live on pain meds. the rest of her life. He was the best of the best in our area. He also said that if he did operate that there was only a 30% chance of finding anything. So she made the decision to take that chance. Then the doctor said he would not even take her.Nothing I can do at all he said. The 2nd best doctor said you can remove the gall bladder and you might get some relief but it wasn't probable. So she did that and we thought things were looking up but it went back to the pain again. We are on a gluten free lactose free diet and FOD_MAP diet. She still gets pain all the time and takes the pain pills all the time which I hate. I am seeing a therapist because of all this. Every time she is in pain I have to look out and not say the wrong thing or do the wrong thing. It's like walking on egg shells. I seem to be the punching bag every time she is feeling bad which is all the time. I am trying to understand but I will never completely get it. One day for the hell of it I went to google and typed in" support chat room for husbands with wife with IBS" I did this about a half hour ago. I wasted no time signing up. So here I am. There is much more to my story than what I wrote here but in a nut shell this is what I'm in. Thank God that somebody thought of something like this and I am going to put in my all to try to share somethings that worked for me and and my wife and hope I can get the same back from anybody who is going through something similar. Thanks for hearing my story and I hope to chat with you soon.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Her food sensitivities may be more intense than some. I canny tolerate even lactose free foods. I have to avoid all dairy and an ingredient that is in a lot of prepared foods and deli meats called sodium lactylate. My response to these is described by my family as walking on eggshells. I also avoid all gluten, chocolate, caffeine, broccoli, peanuts, and a few other things that I can tolerate small amounts of. It is trial and error and you will have to use a food diary to track symptoms that are both gasto as well as emotional. Reactions can last as long as a week for one bite of food laced with a no-no food. Paleo recipes on Pinterest are a lifesaver as they are fresh fruits, veggies, and meats. Good luck!


----------

